# USA/Korean Flag



## Pale Rider (Aug 25, 2004)

Dedicated to all of the Korean Martial Artists
*Cick on image to enlarge*




Designed by Bill Richards
Eedan TSD


----------



## Gary Crawford (Aug 25, 2004)

I like that! I'll send that pic to freind who has a teakwondo school


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 25, 2004)

I would like to see that with the American Flag on the left and the Korean Flag on the right.  Maybe I could flip it?


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 25, 2004)

Bill, is there any way I could use this on a website I'm redesigning for my Hwa Rang Do club?


----------



## Pale Rider (Aug 26, 2004)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> I would like to see that with the American Flag on the left and the Korean Flag on the right. Maybe I could flip it?


If I flipped it - the Stars would be on the wrong end.  The stars should always be to the viewers left.  That is the reason why I made it that way.  



			
				shesulsa said:
			
		

> Bill, is there any way I could use this on a website I'm redesigning for my Hwa Rang Do club?


As long as it is kept as it is, and I get credit for the pic.  That is fine.

Thanks for asking.


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 26, 2004)

The reason I ask is that the country the master is from is represented by the flag on the left; e.g. my teacher was born in America, so we hang the American flag on the left and the S. Korean flag on the right.

 Oh well.  Thanks anyway.


----------

